# Flash Mob 'Handel' Christmas Shoppers!



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

How cool is this, just wonderful, maybe soon coming to a shopping centre near you!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I was trying to work out how come some of the 'customers' weren't taking any notice of the fact they were being filmed!

That's fantastic. I would love that to happen in my Asda.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful performance also.

Here in The Netherlands, an orchestra recently flash-mobbed a crowd at Den Haag central station, ill try to find a video.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

There was another one of these recently ... at Macy's Department Store (Philadelphia, PA) where the great Wanamaker Organ, the largest fully operational/playable pipe organ in the world. In this instance, normal shoppers were given the delight of 650 choristers:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

LindenLea said:


> How cool is this, just wonderful, maybe soon coming to a shopping centre near you!!


Wow! That's the ONLY reason I'd go to a shopping mall this Christmas.


----------

